# PonyJumper's Swim Again Betta Rescue



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to my new rescues and recovery journal! This is where I will record all of my rescues' progress. 

*Please check out my website* here

Introducing my first rescue who is currently up for adoption. This is Lenny. A delta tail dragonscale. He was rescued from pets unlimited with very dirty water. Rescued on 06/08/13.










~
This is my current rescue in recovery, Minnow (sometimes called Minin or Min). He has very severe ammonia burns to his gills and one is very infected. He is currently lingering near the surface. Min is slowly recovering and gaining his spirit back. Will update more on him in the coming days! But for now, enjoy some pictures I snapped of him today.










Top view of him!









Here you can see his infected gill. It sticks out quite a bit.









Poor Min.









Beautiful shot I got of my beautiful Minin!









YAWN!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Day 4 with my beautiful Minnow! The little squirt has perked up so much and even built a little bubble nest that I sadly had to destroy because of a water change. I hope he doesn't mind. He needs to save the bubble nest building until after he is all healed up and won't need a 100% water change every third day! Anyway...not much to update on him as of this moment. Not much improvement on his gills but that was to be expected for the first week. 

Cute lil bubble nest









What a cutie









It looks like he is kissing the wall of his tank!









A nice side view picture with my actual camera


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm so glad you are rescuing the sickly ones  I'd like to do that eventually, but I need to broaden my knowledge of medications and treatments first. I think Minnow will make a perfect recovery in your care


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you! I've been working with bettas for well over 4 year's and over time you learn the insides and out of proper betta care. Best of luck to you if you ever decide to rescue! It's a great feeling when you successfully rehabilitate a betta


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Day 12 with Minnow! Sorry I have not been updating...school has just begun for me and have been busy with work and everything. Grade 11 for me!!! Anyway...Min has been doing great! The little squirt has turned into quite the grump. Flares at my face, my fingers, my phone, my camera...grumpy betta! But holy crap is he active...loves to swim and eat! His gill shows signs of getting better, the redness is starting to disappear but the gill itself hasn't flatened out yet. It may be permanent. Other than that, I think I have a very happy betta!

Also starting to think he is a Spadetail...but this morning I noticed "spikes" coming out of his tail so I don't know!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Day 17 with Min! Not much to update on him because he is doing GREAT. He seems bored though...time to break out the mirror and hoops!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Min just ate his first pellet! So happy!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Min's coloring is really beautiful. Glad that he's doing well and congrats on the pellet!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, he's changed so much since day one! Glad to see that you've saved him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!


----------

